# Hog bait that deer won't eat?



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

I have a friend with a ranch near Sonora that is starting to have hogs move in on him. He is trying to keep the population down with trapping but is having a hard time keeping the deer out of his traps. This weekend he had a good sized buck caught that broke off part of it's antler. He has been using soured corn for bait that was soaked for 3 weeks and really rank. Any suggestions on what to use that the deer will avoid?


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

diesel corn


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bslittle79 said:


> diesel corn


and cut the roofs out of the traps so the deer can jump out if they get in


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Go visit Pizza Huts dumpster and when you open it, it will look like the Pillsbury dough boy laying there. Get some and use it in small portians in trap and take some more and put in 5 gallon bucket 1/2 full of water with some weep holes about 1/2 way or so up bucket and hang on outside of trap wher they cant get to it. When the dough swells the sour water will run out and ANY hog downwind WILL come. DONT feed them much str8 dough as it will swell inside them and implode. Most of the time this will get a 'trap shy' hog to go in. WW


----------



## aggiefisher07 (May 22, 2006)

Try hog wild, i have never seen deer go after that.


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

put a little diesel in it


----------



## Hoggerjls (Jun 5, 2006)

Go to Texasboars.com and there is a guy on there that sells some stuff called Black Gold. Somewhere on one of the forums peoplesay that they have tried it and that it works great.


----------



## PinStripe (Aug 3, 2005)

what bslittle79 said


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yeah, the diesel will keep the deer off of it. I have watched deer go crazy for the Hog Wild. I have had deer go into an unbaited trap when the door was closed. They pushed it open and went in, even after I had welded a rebar across low enough that they had to kneel to get past it. All I can think of is that they could still smell traces of hog wild in there.


----------



## RickyT (May 24, 2004)

hot dogs


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Sounds like diesel dogs would do the trick :slimer: 
GCB


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I use deer guts-rabbits cut open and hanging in the pen etc.--it works!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

The pizza dough is free and available every morn before the G truck comes. I guarantee when nothing else works the sour dough will. You could even get a loaf of bread and pour a cheap bottle of wine in the bag with the bread and let the bread soak it up and dump it in the trap. WW


----------



## Cody092083 (Jan 24, 2006)

Cheap whiskey in the dumped in a bucket of corn.


----------



## bslittle79 (May 24, 2004)

*no trap needed...*



Cody092083 said:


> Cheap whiskey in the dumped in a bucket of corn.


Use this method and by the end of the hunt(night) you'll have every hog, dear, fox, and young kitten eating out of your hand...no need for a trap. lol


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I fed a few hogs and uggghhhh ...... Well never mind .. nuther story .. LOL


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Not meaning to highjack, BUT theres got to something with useing alcohol related products. Before the 'Stock laws' my dad told me as a kid when they would make cane syrup, there would be times when they would find herds of drunk hogs in the 'runoff' all somewhat passed out. He also told me that the stills that were ran in the Big Thicket the hogs could be a problem getting in the sour mash. He has told me stories which were backed up by my 83 y/o aunt that he has watched my grandpa and uncles cut and mark big boars and they would not even attempt to get up. WW


----------



## BiteEmNBeatEm (May 21, 2004)

Get a five gal. bucket of corn pour some beer into it and lid it up. every day stir it up for about 3-6 days and it will fermintate and smell like hells livingroom. But we have dug 8" wide holes about 1-1/2' deep poured the smelly corn into them and hogs will literaly dig up every kernal with some holes 3ft deep and about 4ft wide...


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Deer I'm used to will tear it up to get at hog wild. I'd mark that off the list for sure.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Spoiled milk and rotten corn the deer wont bother but the hogs love it.

Charlie


----------



## Saddle Mountain Hillbilly (Jul 16, 2006)

I think those deer get hungry enough, they'll go for anything..I'll use hog wild and chicken scratch. They all go after that. But, so do the *****.. The ***** will shut my trap, but can get out..I just hate catching deer and seeing them beat themselves to death. So, I had a fence made up to circle my plants to keep the deer from eating them. It's probably six or eight feet across the diameter. So, I took that and put it in front of the trap. I baited the trap and inside the fence. So, the deer would eat from the outside and not go in. Then the hogs would just toss that fence aside and go on in. But, the ***** do that also. And if they eat and don't shut the door, then the deer just stroll on in and get caught..I haven't done this yet, but thought about tieing the fence loosely with a wire on the trap and make it harder for them to move it. No matter how many I catch there is always more. Sometimes though, I do get a lull in the action...


----------

